# Christmas Tree-Eating Goats in CO



## CocoNUT (Jan 8, 2013)

For your reading pleasure....
http://www.kjct8.com/news/Recycled-...52/18025148/-/4r546vz/-/index.html?hpt=us_bn9


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> For your reading pleasure....
> http://www.kjct8.com/news/Recycled-...52/18025148/-/4r546vz/-/index.html?hpt=us_bn9


Nice!


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a great idea!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 21, 2013)

We've been doing this for about 2 yrs now. I spread the word with our neighbors and we get Christmas trees, pumpkins, veggie peels, garden pull outs, etc all dropped in the designated spot next to the house.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cool!  I would have never thought about that.  Of course we don't have goats yet.  But now I know!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 21, 2013)

We designated a goat food drop off point. That way I can cull out anything I don't want them to have.  It's just a piece of old plywood on the ground near their pen but they know to put anything that they want to feed the goats there so I can go through it and make sure it's not toxic and to make sure they don't suddenly get 15lbs of apple peels in one day.


----------

